# OPI nail polish



## SweetKisses (Jun 30, 2006)

I used to use Hard Candy and Urban Decay nail polishes when really funky colors were all the rage! Then I took a break and recently I've gotten back into nail color again.




I've heard about OPI, but do not know too much about it. Is this a good brand? I tried to find them at the d/s, but they did not have any. Where can you buy them? Also, how much do they go for? I love bright, fun colors (corals/pinks/reds) for the Summer. Would you recommend OPI or another brand? Thanks so much!


----------



## susanks1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Most of the nail salons here use OPI. I have purchased a few bottles. It is a really good polish. At the beauty supply stores here, a bottle sells for about $7.00.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 30, 2006)

I recommend OPI stuff, all the nail salons I've been use this brand they make SO many colours, you can always find them cheaper online though.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 30, 2006)

I love OPI.. when i'm doing nails I'll use either OPI or Zoya.. Zoya is good because it is formaldehyde free! but i'm in love with the OPI colors.. and so are the clients


----------



## Mari168 (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't have my nails polished every day but when I do I prefer to use OPI polish.

The color selection is great and the staying power too. I've bought mine at Ulta and some beauty supply stores also carry it.

Marilyn


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 30, 2006)

I get mine from Trade Secret


----------



## vickysco (Jun 30, 2006)

opi polishes are good, i like essie nail polish as well. you can buy both at ulta. sorry i have no color recommendations for you, i tend to wear a lot of pale, neutral colors or my fave, opi lincoln park after dark (dark dark matte plum, almost black)


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 30, 2006)

ok you ALL love opi nail polish and that is the ONLY nail polish that i have heard the worst about, in the sense that its been proven to cause cancer and problems in women who are pregnent (to your fetus etc.) they have been talking about it all week on the news, and before you all gang up on me and say "everything causes cancer" this is A PROVEN FACT WITH THIS PARTICULAR BRAND LADIES!"


----------



## vickysco (Jun 30, 2006)

really? i had never heard that...thanks for the heads up, i'm going to go research that now! (i believe you, i'm just interested to read more about it!)


----------



## Salope (Jun 30, 2006)

I love OPI &amp; Essie. My Essie favorites are Exotic Liras &amp; Ohh La La. OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark is also awesome. It's a deep dark purple that looks like black but isn't.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* My fav is "I' m not really a waitress"! I like that color too and it seems to be a popular color. I love the names of some of the colors.


----------



## shockn (Jun 30, 2006)

Orly and China Glaze are great alternatives to OPI. Orly swizzle stick and China Glaze On the Prowl are hot hot hott!


----------



## Leony (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *susanks1* Most of the nail salons here use OPI. I have purchased a few bottles. It is a really good polish. At the beauty supply stores here, a bottle sells for about $7.00. EEK $7.00?! In Japan it cost around $18 USD!

I've been wanting to try it though.


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 2, 2006)

I do like OPI..it is a great nail poish..I use it mostly when I get my nails done proffesionally..but ..there are a few I take home too..Right now, I like Hoodoo Voodoo on my toes..LOL...it's a great bright pink color..


----------



## merrymeredith (Jul 2, 2006)

OPI does not cause cancer. But thanks for the laugh!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* ok you ALL love opi nail polish and that is the ONLY nail polish that i have heard the worst about, in the sense that its been proven to cause cancer and problems in women who are pregnent (to your fetus etc.) they have been talking about it all week on the news, and before you all gang up on me and say "everything causes cancer" this is A PROVEN FACT WITH THIS PARTICULAR BRAND LADIES!" Sorry but I don't think it's just OPI, it's the ingredient formulyde (sp?) that is supposed to cause cancer, but these days everything 'causes cancer' so you have to take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## merrymeredith (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep - There are certain ingredients that they say have been "linked" to cancer. That means that someone with cancer said "I used that ingredient, blah blah" but it does NOT mean that the ingredient itself has been found to CAUSE cancer. Big difference. And unfortunately, I don't think people doing these studies are clear enough about it.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *merrymeredith* OPI does not cause cancer. But thanks for the laugh! do some research on it and then you'll REALLY roll over and die laughing!


----------



## merrymeredith (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* do some research on it and then you'll REALLY roll over and die laughing! I did look into it, and as I mentioned in my post above, the ingredients have NOT been found to CAUSE cancer. They are only LINKED to cancer, which means that they are among the MANY things that people with cancer have used.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 3, 2006)

ok so its been linked or it causes cancer no one really knows, regardless what is it about my making it aware to others that makes you laugh?


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 3, 2006)

A near duplicate of OPI (sans formaldehyde and toulene) is Sinful Colours available at Walgreen's for only $1.99 a bottle. I highly reccommend them over OPI.


----------



## merrymeredith (Jul 3, 2006)

It's just that there are so many scare-tactics being used today. I mean, if we listened to all of these "warnings" out there I don't think we'd ever be able to eat or let anything touch our bodies ever again.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *merrymeredith* It's just that there are so many scare-tactics being used today. I mean, if we listened to all of these "warnings" out there I don't think we'd ever be able to eat or let anything touch our bodies ever again. i agree but i wouldnt "laugh" at your views, your comment was just really rude and hurtfull.


----------



## selene (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* A near duplicate of OPI (sans formaldehyde and toulene) is Sinful Colours available at Walgreen's for only $1.99 a bottle. I highly reccommend them over OPI. Sounds great! I love a recommendation for a less expensive product. Anything in this line that would be good for dry nails (aside from an oil/cream)?


----------



## merrymeredith (Jul 4, 2006)

Please go back and read your post to see why I thought it was funny. You said it has been proven to cause cancer. No it has not. That's why it was funny to me.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *merrymeredith* Please go back and read your post to see why I thought it was funny. You said it has been proven to cause cancer. No it has not. That's why it was funny to me. its still rude, because if you read back also i said regardless if its been proven or not its still rude to laugh when my point was just to make people aware.


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 14, 2006)

I love OPI and Essie.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 6, 2006)

Gonna bump this thread to ask if anyone has the OPI traincase from Trade Secret? Anyone know how much it is? I want to put it on my Christmas list!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Sep 6, 2006)

^^^Never heard of it, but it sounds like something I want!


----------



## mossaenda (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SweetKisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to use Hard Candy and Urban Decay nail polishes when really funky colors were all the rage! Then I took a break and recently I've gotten back into nail color again.



I've heard about OPI, but do not know too much about it. Is this a good brand? I tried to find them at the d/s, but they did not have any. Where can you buy them? Also, how much do they go for? I love bright, fun colors (corals/pinks/reds) for the Summer. Would you recommend OPI or another brand? Thanks so much!



If you like corals and oranges i recomend you try Cajun Shrimp, it looks so pretty and vibrant, of the reads i love Matador Red and Opi Red. Sadly one of my all time favorites, A Man in Every Portugal, was discontinued.


----------



## han (Sep 6, 2006)

try nail salons or hair salons and trade secrets i like opi great colors


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 7, 2006)

my fav. nail polish color is acutally an OPI one (i prefer essie polishes cause they seem to last longer but this is an exception). i looked everywhere for the perfect bright obniouxs red (i mainly get nail polish at drug stores or if its on sale at ulta), but i finally found it in the OPI color "Big Apple Red" (which im wearing on my toes right now).


----------



## pieced (Sep 7, 2006)

OPI has really the best nail polishes, and it's so shiny aswell. They are long lasting, and ebay, you can get it for much cheaper...


----------



## Ladyeve21 (Sep 8, 2006)

Everything now can be linked to caner or other such things. Where ever you have read it though I think I would like to read it also. I like opi's colors but I would like to find some drug store brand for less with the same color.. thats just me though


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mossaenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you like corals and oranges i recomend you try Cajun Shrimp, it looks so pretty and vibrant, of the reads i love Matador Red and Opi Red. Sadly one of my all time favorites, A Man in Every Portugal, was discontinued.





Check it out these websites:http://www.8ty8beauty.com/

http://www.head2toebeauty.com/

I think they have that color. Also they sell Opi and other brands of nailpolish cheaper than stores


----------



## Anna (Oct 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Check it out these websites:8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less

Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture &amp; Equipment

I think they have that color. Also they sell Opi and other brands of nailpolish cheaper than stores

i love you! thanks for sharing


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 8, 2006)

I LOVE OPI! I use it whenever I go to a salon that carries it since I know some carry China Glaze instead. I keep forgetting the name of my fave one though


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 9, 2006)

So far OPI is the best nail polish I have tried. I have also heard great things about Essi. Have yet to try it. You can get OPI at Ulta, or on line. This color is an OPI polish called Princesses Rule!


----------



## pieced (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So far OPI is the best nail polish I have tried. I have also heard great things about Essi. Have yet to try it. You can get OPI at Ulta, or on line. This color is an OPI polish called Princesses Rule! It looks really nice on you, and the decoration you've done is fabulous.I only use one coat, since it's so shiny. I just recently brought the golden varaition of Princess Rule, called Goldilocks Rocks, and that's also a wonderful colour.



...


----------

